# My First Vintage BMX!!!!



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been driving by this Thrift Store for a week looking at these mag wheels, I figured that the bike would be trashed, but maybe I could sell the wheels on Ebay if they were in good shape.  Well I think that I might leave them on the bike.  I think it was worth $30!!??!


















I think it is gonna clean up pretty nice.  I got the brakes working - lots and lots of White Lightning down the cable housings always does the trick.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 1, 2009)

what kind of bike is that i can't place it and I cant read the writing.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 1, 2009)

It is a ...


















Those first pics were terrible. Sorry


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 1, 2009)

I cleaned it up a bit, I think it's staring to look pretty nice.  It rides sweet, I got the Gyro all fixed and working, the Model is Bravo kt


----------



## partsguy (Sep 2, 2009)

Try looking at www.vintagebmx.com


BE CAREFUL! They can be very critical and have their noses in the air sometimes!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 6, 2009)

*Test Ride*

Why didn't I get one of these before?  They're a blast!


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 6, 2009)

you should bring the handlebars in a little and take the seat post and replace it with a short one so you can drop the seat to the bottom and you'll be able to move the bike around more and do some tricks, find a skate park around you and watch and ask how to do stuff, thats how I learned


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 6, 2009)

oh and if you do that you might want to bring up your psi to like 75 or higher because the tire will flex if you do some maneuvers that require to put a lot of weight on the front or rear tire and if you dont have enough psi it'll just throw you off. I learned the hard way. I took an old robinson rebel frame and made it a flat land bike and threw some hazard lites on it and bigger front axle on it and its awesome. the frame is light and easy to move around.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a nice skate park here.

I need to get a beater bike, I'm not gonna ride the bravo anymore I think it might be semi-valuable.

I think I'll just keep cleaning this one up. It is turning into a pretty nice original bike, just got a flat tire one day and sat for twenty years.

I think I want an older Dyno now


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 19, 2009)

*bmx in sandles ?*

cool bike. bmx is wild !
to watch anywho. 
i been riding a mountain
bike for a few weeks now.
sure cut some old bmx bikes
up about ten year ago.to build choppers.
i'll be messing with my cycles for a spell.
man, i missed the hobby.


----------



## Pure Bikes (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks to be an 86. These bikes have a pretty big collector following. I would say that you got a great deal for $30. Here is a link to one that has been restored http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/kuwahara/29573 . I love the green!


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice find brotha!!I am having a hard time finding other bmxers to respond guess im just to new???


----------



## dmilsaps22 (May 19, 2011)

Front mag is on backwards


----------

